# elk burger LOCOMOCO



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I must be hungry! I want to add to the elk meat variations too. Last night my wife made locomoco with elk meat. It is a traditional hawaiian fast food dish consisting of rice,seasoned burger patties and fried eggs with brown gravy on it. We also put cabbage on it. It sounds wierd but is delicious.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/LocoMocoHistory.htm


----------

